# I think my wayward wife is spying on me?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I have gone dark since my wife left me and the kids. But the few times she's tried to email me, she has made comments out of the blue about her attending a meetup group. Just getting to know friends kind of thing, but she hasn't said anything about this since before she stopped by to visit the family for a few days. Here's my suspicion. I am wondering if she put a keylogger or spyware on my laptop. Is there a way to find out if someone put some spy stuff on your computer?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

best thing to do is to save all of your files and important programs and wipe the harddrive and reboot the computer with the start up disc


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Or just get a new computer and password protect the h*ll out of it


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Download the free version of Malwarebytes, install it, run it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean that she's not out to get you.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, let's see. Your wife had an affair. She had sex with another guy. You begged and pleaded with her to forgive you for not being a man, while forgiving her for the affair (note that these two actions are both bad things to do). You wife was so impressed with your strength of character that she left you and her children and moved to another state a thousand miles away for a few months.

Now, she has moved there semi-permanently, all the while telling you that she doesn't love you, she could give a rat's ass what happens to you and her kids, and that you mean nothing to her.

You have responded by not doing anything useful. Oh, wait, you found a lawyer whose advice was.... wait for it..... DON'T DO ANYTHING YET.

But you aren't the kind of guy who just waits around. No sir, not you. You have.......

decided that your wife is spying on you from afar.



Wow. You'll use any excuse you can think of to avoid letting go, won't you? You have no one on this planet to blame for your misery but yourself. But I guess that's okay, since your capacity for self-torment seems bottomless.


----------



## StrangerThanFiction (Jul 19, 2011)

I admit I don't really understand from your post why you think she keylogged your computer. Is she coming up with information that she'd have no other way of knowing than by reading your emails?

Is Malwarebytes able to pick up programs like WebWatcher? I'm not sure.

You might find this interesting, just saw this yesterday. A wife had her estranged husband arrested for keylogging her computer.

Wayne man arrested for alleged computer 'spying' - dailylocal.com


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

NotLikeYou said:


> Well, let's see. Your wife had an affair. She had sex with another guy. You begged and pleaded with her to forgive you for not being a man, while forgiving her for the affair (note that these two actions are both bad things to do). You wife was so impressed with your strength of character that she left you and her children and moved to another state a thousand miles away for a few months.
> 
> Now, she has moved there semi-permanently, all the while telling you that she doesn't love you, she could give a rat's ass what happens to you and her kids, and that you mean nothing to her.
> 
> ...


Brilliant response. 

This has been a :"SIGH, SHAKES HEAD": situation for awhile.


----------



## Lookingforclosure (Oct 24, 2011)

Why would she be spying on you? It is so clear from your posts she doesn't care! I'm in disbelief you still seem to be waiting around, she not only left you for another man she left your children for another man as well. She has been gone for awhile and I don't see much chances of her coming back, it's time that you take some action here and control this instead of letting it control you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

TBF- it does pay to wait to file for his case as a few more weeks and he can get full custody uncontested (for child abandonment)


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> TBF- it does pay to wait to file for his case as a few more weeks and he can get full custody uncontested (for child abandonment)


Yes, I believe that the case - this thread.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

As much as it sounds like I'm doing nothing, I actually am. I'm taking the advice of my lawyer because I want to do this with the best odds of coming out of the divorce. Yeah, I may be a bit paranoid because as I wait, I don't want her to get any indication of my intentions and if she has something on my computer watching my every move, that's not good. It was just odd that she told me about these groups she's in. Why would she even need to bring it up? It just had me wondering is all. In the meantime, taking care of financial business, going to individual counseling, documenting everything including the things I do with my kids and I will be taking them for play therapy with a new family counselor. And NotLikeYou: I appredciate you trying to light a fire under my butt, but I'm taking my life back already thank you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do a test, write something like a love letter to another woman and see if your WW says anything. 

How about something simple,

Dear xxx, thanks for taking me out to the movies, after all I've been through it was just what I needed. In fact your gift after the movie was just what I needed to distress and to move on. Can't wait to destress again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

if there is a key logger on his computer, all of this is already exposed to her, unless HD is accessing this forum through a public machine that STBXW has no access to. 

HD: It doesn't matter any more - there's not that much time left, she ALREADY left you, I doubt you've given her enough manly motive to want to stay in the marriage. IF SO, she wouldn't be spying on you. She would be at HOME working on the marriage. If there's a key logger - it won't change a DA*N thing!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Lets assume that you are right, mainly because you probably are.
Either wipe the hardrive and re-sinstall windows
OR
if you want a secure way to use your computer run it off a secure system!
Download | Ubuntu
This will easily install ubuntu on your hard drive. You will then have the choice when you start your machine to run Linux or run windows. 
No keyloggers
No virus


----------

